# Dryer doesn't shut off



## kiddo (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a a kenmore 90 series dryer. I use the automatic setting for normal dry. Dryer will shut off at the end of cycle and then after a few minutes will start again by itself and go into the timed cycle. etc etc. If you listen with a stethoscope you can hear the timer still ticking when in off position.
Timer issue? It seems to be doing what it is suppose to except for the restart. It shuts down no matter which cycle you put it on. Timer or venting issue?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

I would bet on the timer


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

May have a sticking contact in the timer not letting it cut off, or maybe a problem with the timer motor. When in the timed cycle, does turn off at the end of the cycle then start back up?


----------



## kiddo (Jan 23, 2008)

*resolution to dryer not shutting off*

Thank you for your feedback. I stopped after work and bought a timer. After reading the forum yesterday, I told my husband about some of the other causes that were found with this problem. What we found was that it was the start button stuck. We put the old timer back in and it runs perfect.
In answer to your question. The dryer would run through all the cycles and stop when it was suppose to but after about 10 min the dial would advance and dryer would start again. Funny thing was, my husband kept asking me in the middle of the night on several nights, if I had the dryer running because he thought he heard it. I told him no. Oops
Thanks Again.


----------

